# Fake french nails and biting



## suzanne (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, I finally got my first tiel his name is Tusker. Tusker came to me hand fed and knows how to step up! My problem is my nails...he is intriged by them. I have short french tip acrlyic nails that he loves to chew. He loves all the plastic toys in his cage so i figure that he thinks my nails are toys too. Well i hate to be selfish but i am not getting rid of my nails....does anyone have any sugesstions on how the stop him from chewing on my nails?? He does not hurt but he moves from my nails to my fingers with his chewing (it does not hurt) ut I do not want this to become a bad habit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think it's the fake nails, lol.Ours are always chewing on mine nails too and they're not fake. I've never tried training ours out of it, I just move my hand away and tell them no. =)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

When he starts doing it Firmly tell him no and remove him from the situation, either sit him on a desk, table, arm of a chair etc. Wait a few seconds(ignoring him at this time), and let him come back over to play and sit with you, every single time he goes for the nails - repeat this.... it'll take a while but he will learn the nails are off limits 

Also may help to have something with you for him to play with - like one of his favorite toys, when he starts messing with your nails, tell him no give him the toy to play with 

Also each time he doesn't mess with your nails, Reinforce the good behavior rather its by lots of loving with "good boy/bird" or a treat This will help him understand If he doesn't play with things he's not supposed to (in this case your nails) he'll get lots of love or treats for being a good bird.

once he leaves the nails alone completely (like say no messing with them for a week) try no treats/lovings etc. and see if he'll sit and play on your /by you still while leaving the nails alone.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions I will try them.


----------

